# Motorola DEFY Froyo Update!



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich auf meinem DEFY geschaut, ob es Updates gibt, und siehe da: ein Froyo Update. Auf der Motorola Webseite ist es nicht zu finden. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ein O2 Defy hab (aber eigentlich kein Branding von denen drauf)

Laut Netzwelt.de soll es schon im Mai raus gekommen sein, in den Kommentaren steht allerdings Gegenteiliges.

Also wer ein DEFY hat und noch 2.1 drauf hat, kommt jetzt endlich zum Zug!

Schönen Tag noch!

Rajik

ps: Ich sag bescheid, wenn es geklappt hat!


----------



## riedochs (6. Juni 2011)

Für mein Galaxy soll heute das Gingerbread Update kommen. Irgendwie scheint Motorola da weit hinterher zu hinken. Aber besser spät als nie.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Für mein Galaxy soll heute das Gingerbread Update kommen. Irgendwie scheint Motorola da weit hinterher zu hinken. Aber besser spät als nie.


 
Und selbst Samsung brauch da ewig. HTC ist irgendwie immer ne Ecke schneller


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (6. Juni 2011)

ich muss mal ganz dumm fragen, wie mach ich das update? brauch ich eine software oder muss ich das update über die hp von motorola beziehen?


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

einfach in die systemeinstellungen ->telefoninfo -> systemaktualisierungen -> suchen...

dann am besten per wlan ziehen. 

ich habe vorher noch ein wipe gemacht und alles gesichert. weil man ja hinterher die apps auf die SD karte speichern kann.


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (6. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst Samsung brauch da ewig. HTC ist irgendwie immer ne Ecke schneller



Jop. Mein DHD rennt schon 3 Wochen mit Gingerbread
Das SGS solls heut erst erhalten, was ich aber auch stark bezweifel.


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

Sooo, geht alles wunderbar! Ich schreib grad vom telefon


----------



## Ezio (6. Juni 2011)

Alle Hersteller sind viel zu langsam, Custom Roms FTW!


----------



## ReaCT (6. Juni 2011)

rajik schrieb:


> Sooo, geht alles wunderbar! Ich schreib grad vom telefon


 
Ist es flüssiger oder welchen Vorteil brachte das Update? WOllte meins auch updaten, aber natürlich nur wenns was bringt. Gehen nun HD Videos? Und wenn du so freundlich wärst könntest du mir auch verratten was ein Wipe ist.

Danke


----------



## Chrisch (6. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts auch ne Gingerbread *Beta* (2.3.3).


----------



## Ezio (6. Juni 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Ist es flüssiger oder welchen Vorteil brachte das Update? WOllte meins auch updaten, aber natürlich nur wenns was bringt. Gehen nun HD Videos? Und wenn du so freundlich wärst könntest du mir auch verratten was ein Wipe ist.
> 
> Danke


 
Beim Wipe werden die Partitionen /data, /system und /cache gelöscht.


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Juni 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts auch ne Gingerbread *Beta* (2.3.3).


 

Beim Defy aber nur per Root, richtig?

Soweit ich weiß bringt das 2.2er-Update u.a. Unterstützung für Flash und App to SSD.


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es flüssiger oder welchen Vorteil brachte das Update? WOllte meins auch updaten, aber natürlich nur wenns was bringt. Gehen nun HD Videos? Und wenn du so freundlich wärst könntest du mir auch verratten was ein Wipe ist.
> 
> Danke



Also wipe wurde ja schon beschrieben.

Ich finde es hat sich gelohnt. Performance ist besser,multitouch tastatur bissl geändert. Offensichtlich gibts jetzt ne rechtschreibprüfung  
Hab jetzt eh wieder den go launcher drauf. Wie auch vorher. Läuft auch hier besser. Look ein bissl überarbeitet. Videos gehen. Auch zb southpark.de.  also flash geht problemlos. 

Hab noch nicht alles probiert, kann bis jetzt aber nicht meckern!


----------



## AlastorMcfinley (6. Juni 2011)

Super Nachricht!

Doch leider findet mein Defy kein Update. Ist T-online gebrandet, macht das einen Unterschied?


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

Ja anscheinend  bei O2 gehts ja! Aber kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern...ich drück dir die daumen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

AlastorMcfinley schrieb:


> Super Nachricht!
> 
> Doch leider findet mein Defy kein Update. Ist T-online gebrandet, macht das einen Unterschied?


 
Ja machts. Da kannste noch länger warten


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ja machts. Da kannste noch länger warten


 
Und wie sollte es bei einem Telefon ohne Branding sein? Habe mein Defy bei Notebooksbilliger.de gekauft, ist aber gerade nicht hier, weshalb ich es nicht selbst ausprobieren kann.


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir steht direkt, dass die version von o2 ist! Vielleicht mal ne andere Sim reinpacken, wenn unlocked.ist.


----------



## lollyy (6. Juni 2011)

hey, 
ich habe auch das defy  nur habe ich zu anfang die erstellung eines motoblur acc. (da steht motorola dienstkonto) übersprungen...   nun fragt er mich natürlich, drücke ich aber auf einrichten, passiert nix... o.0     
weiß einer warum des so ist??

Mfg


----------



## rajik (6. Juni 2011)

hast du O2? beziehungsweise eine O2 version? dann würde ich an deiner stelle wipen, dann den account einrichten und dann installieren. sonst nicht. scheint ja noch nicht überall zu funktionieren.

ach und sichern nicht vergessen


----------



## lollyy (6. Juni 2011)

jo hab netzclub (is n O2 Netz...)   
au man... das is doch kacke, wie als wenn man windoof neu machen müsste, nur um sich bei solitär anmelden zu können --.--

naja thx!

edit: wie sieht das aus, kann ich meinen jewels rekord retten?


----------



## lollyy (6. Juni 2011)

srry 4 doppelpost


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Und wie sollte es bei einem Telefon ohne Branding sein? Habe mein Defy bei Notebooksbilliger.de gekauft, ist aber gerade nicht hier, weshalb ich es nicht selbst ausprobieren kann.


 
Nen Redakteur, der net lesen kann 
Er hat doch geschrieben, dass seins gebrandet ist.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (6. Juni 2011)

naja toll, hab heut mehrmals geschaut, meins hat nix gefunden, habs hier in der schweiz geholt. ist nicht gebrandet und sollte eigentlich auch die deutsche version bekommen. denk die ösis auch.  dann heissts wie immer warten bei motorola. das handy ist genial aber beim rest ist sich motorola ja fast von früher treu geblieben....


----------



## Chrisch (6. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Beim Defy aber nur per Root, richtig?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß bringt das 2.2er-Update u.a. Unterstützung für Flash und App to SSD.


 Nein, hat mit Root nix zu tun. Ist halt eine Beta und lässt sich nur via RSDLight flashen (ist halt nicht offiziell)

Gingerbread Rom Build 4.5.1-112 Shadow_Orange - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (6. Juni 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Nein, hat mit Root nix zu tun. Ist halt eine Beta und lässt sich nur via RSDLight flashen (ist halt nicht offiziell)
> 
> Gingerbread Rom Build 4.5.1-112 Shadow_Orange - Android-Hilfe.de



was heisst eigentlicht die grüne linse geht nicht? sind damit nur die verschiedenen farben gemeint die man bei der kamera einstellen kann? wenn die normale geht ists doch wurst oder?


----------



## Chrisch (6. Juni 2011)

Es wurden unterschiedliche Linsen verbaut, die neuere Version hat eine rote Linse womit man via Mod z.B. HD Videos aufnehmen kann (glaub 720P) 

Und bei der Beta Firmware läuft scheinbar nur die rote Linse, die grüne nicht. Btw wird damit auch der CPU Takt auf 1GHz angehoben.


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Nen Redakteur, der net lesen kann
> Er hat doch geschrieben, dass seins gebrandet ist.


 

Ich habe ganz allgemein in die Runde gefragt - erst denken, bitte, dann nörgeln...


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

Lies sich aber aus dem Kontext deines Zitates so verstehen.
Nennen wir es einfach ein Missverständnis 


Ich freu mich aber auf jeden Fall auf die späteren Live-Updates bei Android, wie es bei Windows möglich ist.


----------



## derseppl (6. Juni 2011)

Das o2-Update gibts schon seit fast einer Woche. Wann Motorola das Retail herausbringt weiß nur Motorola. Laut deren Telefonhotline ist das Release der o2-Rom nur ein "Test", das Retail und die anderen gebrandeten sollen aber bald folgen. Die Ersten die das Update bekommen werden aber wohl die sein, die über OTA suchen. Dem soll Moto ein bisschen Vorrang geben weil man dafür ja ein Blurkonto braucht. Der Service-Partner von Motorola hat aber anscheinend die Retail schon vorliegen und flasht die auf alle Telefone die bei denen zur Reparatur sind.

Bei der Gingerbread-Beta, mit komplett neu überarbeitetem Motoblur, geht die grüne Kameralinse nicht. Wer also so eine hat (und keine rote), wie ich, ist blöd dran  Dafür läuft CM7 fürs Defy schon ziemlich stabil und ist fast fertig. 
Mal schauen was letztendlich den Weg auf mein Defy findet. Im Moment bin ich mit der Eclair deblur ganz zufrieden.


----------



## maikthysson (10. Juni 2011)

*Hhhiiiillllffffeeeee*

nabend, 
ich habe gerade eben mein defy (bin o2 nutzer) geupdatet. (alles nach angabe der motorola homepage) über einstellung->telefoninfo->systemaktualisierungen. das update wurde per w-lan runtergeladen, die datei wurde installiert. das handy startete neu. alles nach angabe. es erschien ein neues motorola logo, der erste start dauerte länger als sonst. die schrift ist allgemein ein bisschen anders, mein ursprungshintergrundbild taucht auch auf. ich muss wie gewohnt für die pin-eingabe den balken nach rechts ziehen, gebe den pin ein UND DANN DAS: 
ich entsperre das display erneut, danach wird das display schwarz, die graue symbolleiste oben ist aktiv (uhrzeit, virenscanner, batteriestatus, w-lan verbindung), kann sie auch runter- und wieder hochziehen. es passiert aber nichts weiter. bei druck auf die menü-/home-/zurück- und suche-taste gibts nur ne kurze vibration. ich kann angerufen werden, den anruf auch annehmen. laut und leisetasten funktionieren auch. akku hab ich schon entnommen, ein paar mal aus und an gemacht. nichts weiter. hat jemand ne lösung???


----------



## Crusader2009 (11. Juni 2011)

Hab auch ein Defy ohne Branding (O2 Sim). Findet leider auch noch kein Update. Ich hoffe mal, das Motorola sich nicht mehr allzuviel Zeit damit lässt.


----------



## GlockRoXx (12. Juni 2011)

Bin auch nicht gebranded, wäre toll wenn jemand bescheid gibt, sobald es soweit ist!


----------



## derseppl (12. Juni 2011)

Also per Motorola Software Update am PC sollte das schon gehen, nur per OTA wird das Update noch nicht verteilt.
Falls nicht, hier gibt es die aktuell verfügbaren Firmwares:
sbf:defy [And Developers]
Die DACH Retail und Central Europe Retail sind offiziell. Die Gingerbread Roms sind Betas. 
Zum flashen benötigt man RSD Lite (ein Programm von Motorola). Wie das alles geht kann man im Android-Hilfe Forum nachlesen:
Motorola Defy flashen - Android-Hilfe.de

@*maikthysson*
Wenn das Problem noch nicht gelöst ist. -> Full Wipe:
- Akku kurz rausnehmen
- Lautstärketaste nach unten und Powertaste drücken
- warten bis das Android-Männchen mit dem Warndreieck erscheint
- beide Laustärketasten drücken
- mit den Lautstärketasten zum Wipe navigieren und mit der Powertaste bestätigen

PS: Beim Full Wipe werden ALLE Daten von dir gelöscht, also nicht erschrecken 

PPS: Ein Full Wipe ist generell zu empfehlen wenn man eine neue Rom aufspielt. Einmal vor dem flashen und einmal nach dem flashen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Juni 2011)

Mein Defy läuft auch ohne Wipe nach dem Froyo Update perfekt


----------

